

Our Experience With Mozilla’s WebFWD - worldsoup
http://mobozi.tumblr.com/post/53207293409/our-experience-with-mozillas-webfwd

======
mindcrime
Sounds awesome! We've applied for the upcoming round, and are keeping our
fingers crossed. It sounds like an amazing opportunity, and we think our
mission[1] aligns nicely with what Mozilla are trying to accomplish.

[1]:
[http://fogbeam.com/mission_values.html](http://fogbeam.com/mission_values.html)

~~~
worldsoup
good luck!

